# PVC Rubber coated Gloves



## cleglue (Mar 5, 2006)

I found this site

http://www.instawares.com/Black-Knight- ... 10.0.7.htm
(a dozen for $28.18)...edit (price increase to $29.84)

on another forum and thought some maybe interested in this type of gloves.  I bought a similiar pair of gloves from TexasBBQRub.com and paid $10 but that did include shipping.  They are great gloves.


----------



## zilla (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks man! The Black knight gloves are the best! They are the only ones that fit my big hands. I paid $10.00 also and to get them for that price, I'm all over it.


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> are they heat resistant?  i bought a pair of neoprene gloves from lowes that have a cotton lining that helps save the fingers while pulling pork.


Those are the exact one's sold for pulling pork on other sites.
I have some and they have a cotton lining.

Did you guys notice who reviewed the gloves on that site.  I remember when he got the web address from this site and then started selling them on his site with his rub. 8-[


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I found this site
> 
> http://www.instawares.com/Black-Knight- ... 10.0.7.htm
> (a dozen for $28.18)
> ...


Thanks for the link cleglue... I had forgotten it. :!:


----------



## Finney (Mar 6, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> I was hoping that was a dozen price!!   I didnt see anywhere that said a dozen.  Might have to order some at that price.  I usually pay $5.00 a pair buying by single pairs.


You must have just missed that CWC... It did say it. :!:

Damn... they raised the price since the first post. :-X


----------



## cleglue (Mar 6, 2006)

Now the price is $29.84.  Can you believe it.  I posted last night and today they raise the price.  It is for 1 dozen.  You can see that on the sold as 1 dz right under the weight.

http://www.instawares.com/Black-Knight- ... 10.0.7.htm


----------



## zilla (Mar 7, 2006)

I just called Instaware customer service and the guy said that the case price is for 12 gloves - 6 pair. Thats $5.00 per pair


----------



## cleglue (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is another site.

http://www.officeworld.com/Worlds-Bigge ... 8881/05Q4/

Click on BSM7714R10
It does say 12 gloves.

Now I wonder how many left or right hand gloves would be in the box?

Boy, you *REALLY* have to be careful.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm gonna S.W.A.G. it and say 6 of each.


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

JamesB said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 8, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I'm gonna S.W.A.G. it and say 6 of each.



Bruce, whats S.W.A.G.?


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":aazntnw8]I'm gonna S.W.A.G. it and say 6 of each.



Bruce, whats S.W.A.G.?[/quote:aazntnw8]

hint: the W.A.G., is *W*ild *A*ss *G*uess  8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 8, 2006)

The 





> *S*


 is "Scientific"


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> The
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sure... give it all away.  #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've also heard it as "Sophisticated Wild Ass Guess".


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 9, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> I just paid $10 for 1 pr (not on FATZ'S site  :grin: ) :tant:



Probably on TXBBQRUB site...that $10 does include shipping.  I think it is well worth the $10 for those gloves!


----------

